# H Plus Sons Archetype



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Just finished a front build to give the rim a trial. Replacing a Kinlin 270 which pulsed while braking due to lateral uneveness. Both built radial, heads in, 20x.

Kinlin 270 weighed 440gr while the Archetype came in at 450gr.

Same front hub, C4 FH95. Spokes were DT Aerolites w/brass DT nipples on the Kinlin while the Archetype was built with Pillar bladed spokes with Pillar brass nipples. Spoke and nipple combination added another 10 grams. I've inserted a picture of the Kinlin and Archetype next to each other so you can see the width difference.

The rim drilling is offset, a nice touch and the reason I went with the Pillar nipples is that they have a hex end so I can tighten them from the inside when building using a t wrench. For me, this is a bit easier and you also don't mar the anodizing on the external part of the rim surface. They have a normal box shape on the external portion so they can be trued when tires are mounted. Finish on these rims is excellent. Kinlin the H son is like comparing Mavic to Ambrosio.

Total weight w/o skewers and rim strips came in at 675gr.

Just came back from my weekday ride of 30km. Usual front wheel is a Ambrosio Excellence rim, 36 and 3x, 14/15 db spokes with a Conti 4Season 700-25. Tire on the H Son is a Veloflex Criterium 700-22. First impressions as follows:

Road surface aberrations are a bit more muted but anything with amplitude was no different than any other wheel or tire.

The rim is quite stiff in terms of vertical compliance.

Braking surface is extremely flat and true.

Initial turn in when cornering is easier but more steering is required to get the same line.

So far, all good and if those Santa brings those Tune hubs, I'll be building a complete set for a new project in the works.


----------



## Apexrider (Oct 10, 2011)

These rims really look great. I'm thinking about upgrading my Kinlin XR 270 set next year. I also had the problem with the pulsed breaking which was fixed by my wheelbuilder with a replacement. I'm very interested to know if the black braking surface remains black in time.

Don't forget the keep the decals readable on the drive side when you're going to build the rear wheel.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

The black anodizing does wear off, and pretty quickly. Here's a link to a picture of one posted at WeightWeenies:

DSC_3776 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Apexrider said:


> These rims really look great. I'm thinking about upgrading my Kinlin XR 270 set next year. I also had the problem with the pulsed breaking which was fixed by my wheelbuilder with a replacement. I'm very interested to know if the black braking surface remains black in time.
> 
> Don't forget the keep the decals readable on the drive side when you're going to build the rear wheel.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

I would like to hear more about these rims?


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I would like to hear more about these rims?


Here are my impressions of an Archetype wheelset I had built for me by my LBS: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wheels-tires/h-son-archetype-wheelset-impressions-after-riding-racing-303826.html


----------



## VinPaysDoc (May 23, 2005)

I built up a rear Dura-Ace 7801 hub 3x all around today. The spoke holes are offset so placing the initial spoke so that the decal is readable from the drive side was pretty easy to do. It built up nicely and it looks great.

View attachment 279890


----------

